# The monster expects to be back in early March



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4548570.html



> Rockets center Yao Ming said Monday he expects to return to Rockets practices within two weeks, a few days ahead of the March 1 date the Rockets had planned, with a return to games in "early March."
> 
> "You know me," he said. "I'm always faster than (expected)."
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant wait Suns Mavs watch out 

Great news.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeeeahh!!!

Go Yao!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

:worthy: :worthy: *Oh thank You Great Basketball God, we shall Honor You with Gifts of Praise and Dance*...:yay: :clap2: 

Honor the Basketball God!!!:banana: :banana: :banana: :yay: :yay:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

That is sweetness and a box of chocolates! :cheer:

That girly cheer is for the ladies!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

According to everybody lately, we should trade Yao because they feel that Dwight Howard would be better...


Ugh, some people just don't see straight...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I just hope this isnt a reverse of last year...where Yao came back better than ever, I hope he doesnt come back worse!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I bet Deke's looking forward to finally getting some rest too!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

video of Yao working out with Anthony Falsone in Vegas from nba.com

I was amazed how well he has already recovered


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeez he looks great!:clap: I was half expecting him to tumble over himself doing those step over drills... I feel excitment coming over me. I see why Rafer and Shane sounded so excited about his return. 

I thought, well guys its' gonna take him a few weeks to get back into form, they were like on the radio 'he's gonna make everything so much better, we're gonna take to the next level' and such...I thought whatever guys, calm down. I get it now. He really did look good, I mean for someone who had a break below the knee...Its like that whole Amare thing, he doesn't have be the "Beasty-Yao" right away, he's got til mid-April to get to Beasty Optimus Prime Yao. Right now, _Yao-Light is just fine_, work himself back into *Nasty Beasty Yao:yay: *
Wheeewww, that's a relief, the Spurs and Jazz better watch their backs buddy:biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yao was benching 225 in that one clip. That was impressive!
Cardio, Cardio, Cardio. :clap2:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

The league will once again experience the Ming Dynasty that was once taken away from us earlier in the season...NBA, here we come!




LoLoL


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

anyone remember his skinny little arms from when he entered the league? current yao could snap old yao like a twig


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> video of Yao working out with Anthony Falsone in Vegas from nba.com
> 
> I was amazed how well he has already recovered


Please, somebody make that into a clip with "Eye of the Tiger" playing in the background!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Please, somebody make that into a clip with "Eye of the Tiger" playing in the background!


edit: apparently youtube hates me and wont convert my files. if anyone has another idea, let me know.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> edit: apparently youtube hates me and wont convert my files. if anyone has another idea, let me know.


What type of file is it?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its a .mov file type, which should be supported. i think the problem is the app i used to convert from .wmv to .mov didnt complete the conversion, it just did enough for the video to be played by quicktime (its just a little plug in for macs). i will download an actual file converter tomorrow and fix it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> its a .mov file type, which should be supported. i think the problem is the app i used to convert from .wmv to .mov didnt complete the conversion, it just did enough for the video to be played by quicktime (its just a little plug in for macs). i will download an actual file converter tomorrow and fix it.


I'm not much of a techie so can't really help u there... but yah look fwd to seeing it!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont care if Yao only plays 30 mins per game (obviosuly would prefer him playing more) I just want him back.

The vid he looks good though

Bit more cardio. Some stair runs or something i have been told makes you move off the mark faster????


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> its a .mov file type, which should be supported. i think the problem is the app i used to convert from .wmv to .mov didnt complete the conversion, it just did enough for the video to be played by quicktime (its just a little plug in for macs). i will download an actual file converter tomorrow and fix it.


Yeah, there's a new Yao video by Clutcfans w/ Nelly's song "Heart of a Champion" playing w/ Yao, its great!:clap: But eye of the Tiger, Masterful...let us know when it gets loaded up...:clap2: 

Hey, when do we get to wear our Old school Uniforms???


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im having trouble find an easy (free) way to save the video and convert it to what i need since it is starting out as a windows media file, which isnt highly compatible with macs. i still got one more trick up my sleeve, but if this doesnt work i can probably do it but it will have "Trial Version" superimposed on the video


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i quit. i uploaded it and the audio didnt work so ive had enough. in anyone really wants the video i can split it in two and email it to you or find somewhere else to upload it


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

PO, email me the file and I will see what I can do with it. hayesfan at chuckhayesfans dot net


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> PO, email me the file and I will see what I can do with it. hayesfan at chuckhayesfans dot net


i dont know how big your email account it, but it wont let me send you 10 MB files

if anyone wants to access them, go to www.gmail.com
the account: bbb.rocket
the password: mypassword

the file is divided in 2 parts right now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao from tonight's game:









:rofl:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont know how big your email account it, but it wont let me send you 10 MB files
> 
> if anyone wants to access them, go to www.gmail.com
> the account: bbb.rocket
> ...



Okay! I will see what I can do with them tonight after work.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao from tonight's game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol:lol:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao from tonight's game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give that man a badge and gun!:banned: 
_Who's da man whos 7'5 with sleepy eyes_, *YAO*...:biggrin: 
WE CAN DIG IT:yay:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i have "It's the eye of the tiger, it's the cream of the fight; Risin' up to the challenge of our rival" permanently stuck in my head


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont know how big your email account it, but it wont let me send you 10 MB files
> 
> if anyone wants to access them, go to www.gmail.com
> the account: bbb.rocket
> ...


I downloaded them from that mailbox, but I can get only the music instead of any videos when I played them with quicktime


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I downloaded them from that mailbox, but I can get only the music instead of any videos when I played them with quicktime


try with windows media player. if WMP wont open .mov files, just change the extension. the video should run in windows media

edit:if this doesnt work, then my other idea would be using VLC (you can google it to find the player)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Can't wait until the emergence comes.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> try with windows media player. if WMP wont open .mov files, just change the extension. the video should run in windows media
> 
> edit:if this doesnt work, then my other idea would be using VLC (you can google it to find the player)


still none of them (WMP, MPC-media player classic, VLC)work even if I have tried changing the extension  
anyway, thanks


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh well...not gonna hurt if you don't hear it...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Oh well...not gonna hurt if you don't hear it...


it might hurt me if i cant get this working. that damn video has made it personal.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> it might hurt me if i cant get this working. that damn video has made it personal.


lol sorry for bringing the idea up!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

y'all better enjoy this

edit:last 5 seconds dont seem to be working. have another one processing, if it works i will post the other one


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> y'all better enjoy this
> 
> edit:last 5 seconds dont seem to be working. have another one processing, if it works i will post the other one


YES!! YOU ROCK!!!! Now if there was a freeze right when he grunts at the end, that'd be PERFECT


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> YES!! YOU ROCK!!!! Now if there was a freeze right when he grunts at the end, that'd be PERFECT


dont get greedy


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

You guys are computer P I M P S :biggrin: :clap2: Goog Job:clap2: ROOAAR....I thoroughly enjoyed that. "You trade your passion for glory..." he's even jumping rope and everything, cool beans!:cheers: Kudos guys


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> y'all better enjoy this
> 
> edit:last 5 seconds dont seem to be working. have another one processing, if it works i will post the other one


holy ****, you are Da man:clap2:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Look at 1:17 with Yao bent over next to his trainer.

Nice vid


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> y'all better enjoy this
> 
> edit:last 5 seconds dont seem to be working. have another one processing, if it works i will post the other one


:lol: :lol: :clap2: :lol:

man this is the greatest video i've ever seen


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Yao seems bothered by brace*



> If the Rockets seem to be looking forward to Yao Ming's return at the cost of some attention to games at hand, coach Jeff Van Gundy said Yao's practices and shootarounds have not made his return seem close enough to distract.
> 
> "What we've seen in the brief things he's able to do with us, you get the sense he's a lot further away from playing NBA basketball than maybe the timetables would suggest," Van Gundy said at Sunday's game at Orlando. "He does not look comfortable at all with the brace. He does not look agile. Last year, he looked on the cusp of (returning). To me, he looks like we have problems to solve there to get him back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> y'all better enjoy this
> 
> edit:last 5 seconds dont seem to be working. have another one processing, if it works i will post the other one


Yao is cheating in that workout; dumbell presses should be executed much lower in the range of motion same goes for the bench press to achieve maximum muscle growth and efficiency but at least he's training.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Yao is cheating in that workout; dumbell presses should be executed much lower in the range of motion same goes for the bench press to achieve maximum muscle growth and efficiency but at least he's training.
```
I'm sure Anthony Fasone is just running him through the entire workout to see where he is at. They will probably work on form and breathing when he gets closer to full strength.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool thanks for the update


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome video. I can't wait to see him back on the court.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need him it is obvious. We also need another back up point gaurd or even better make Alston backup and get a starting point guard.

Wonder how the tandem will work with both TMAC and Yao in form??????????


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Im sure this has been brought up already, not sure. JVG says Yao isnt coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think 3 weeks from now is when jeff is expecting yao


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Im sure this has been brought up already, not sure. JVG says Yao isnt coming back anytime soon.
```


```
i think 3 weeks from now is when jeff is expecting yao
```
I think out on hoopshype or insidehoops, JVG was not very up-beat about Yao's return anytime soon. The article talks about how Yao doesn't look as good coming back this time as he did last season. It also said Yao is have trouble getting use to the brace a that it hinders the mobility he had before he got hurt.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeff needs to stop trying to scare the hell outta everybody in Houston, and lower all our expectations.
All he is doing is making Yao's confidence less. That's not good. The Rockets need to get w/ it!
The Man is almost 8 feet tall, I would think they'd be used to this by now? They're like "well his legs
are really big?" Wow, what a news flash? Make him a custom brace? Is that hard, I think NOT, WE HAVE
A MEDICAL CENTER HERE PEOPLE? One of the best in the World? I think we can Fit a Brace For One Man?
We went thru this with his Toe for God's sake!!! That's why, I don't trust what Jeff's worrying about, Yao
isn't saying My Knee hurts, he is saying the Brace isn't comfortable. So that's a good thing, I guess.
So I really don't wanna hear Jeff mumbling in the papers about Yao isn't ready to play cuz of the brace.
We know the brace is crappy, make one espeically for him for pete's sake. Somebody Email the Team or 610!
This is a simple solution...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

debarge said:


> Jeff needs to stop trying to scare the hell outta everybody in Houston, and lower all our expectations.
> All he is doing is making Yao's confidence less. That's not good. The Rockets need to get w/ it!
> The Man is almost 8 feet tall, I would think they'd be used to this by now? They're like "well his legs
> are really big?" Wow, what a news flash? Make him a custom brace? Is that hard, I think NOT, WE HAVE
> ...


Well, I guess that's JVG's psyche stuff as always, remember at the beginning of the season, he was also making a fuss about Yao's shoes? :biggrin:

Anyway, here are some pics of Yao Ming at the pre-game practice prior to the loss to the Boston Celtics. Is it me or his arms look (much) stronger?

A close look at the brace


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Well, I guess that's JVG's psyche stuff as always, remember at the beginning of the season, he was also making a fuss about Yao's shoes? :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, here are some pics of Yao Ming at the pre-game practice prior to the loss to the Boston Celtics. Is it me or his arms look (much) stronger?
> 
> A close look at the brace


That is a serious looking brace. I'm wearing a brace myself at the moment for a severe sprain I suffered although mine isn't as complicated, it bothers me like hell, itchy as well, hope Yao gets comfortable with it and play like before.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It looks a lot like the one Chuck was wearing back in November. 

Lemme see if I can find a pic... well my site is down.. so I can't look. I will check later and see if I can find one.


----------

